# Dating Wooden Molding Planes - Sandusky, Sargent



## dpetrzelka (Feb 4, 2014)

I have about 14 wooden molding planes made by Sandusky and Sargent (likely made by Sandusky and stamped Sargent)

I'm trying to track down more info - specifically how to date these planes. Below are some photographs of a number of the stamps and marks on the ends of the bodies. These all have their matching irons and wedges. A couple have small chips in the contours of the soles, but all the irons look to be in good shape, just need a lapping of backs and a good honing.

Anyone know where I could look for more information on age / value?








http://s6.postimg.org/t2e5yatr5/Molding_Planes_01.jpg[/img[/URL]]


----------



## dpetrzelka (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## dpetrzelka (Feb 4, 2014)

http://s6.postimg.org/d99por09t/Molding_Planes_25.jpg!



















http://s6.postimg.org/sj9kvxvs1/Molding_Planes_28.jpg!


----------



## dpetrzelka (Feb 4, 2014)

Anyone have an idea of where to start?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I can't find much. Both Sandusky and Sargent began selling them about 1870. They went into the 1900's.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

There is a Sandusky catalog reprint that would probably give some info, http://www.thebestthings.com/books/toolbooks.htm


----------



## ZacharyD (Oct 2, 2009)

Late 19th century / early 20th century.


----------

